# Captain



## Yurusumaji (Feb 17, 2014)

We recently brought home a bunny from the Dumb Friends League. His name was Phillip, but we've renamed him Captain. He was a victim of neglect, living in a small carrier that never got cleaned. He suffered urine burns to the entire underside of his body and his back legs. He is much better now and improving by the day.

















As you can see, he likes to be up on the couch. He's made himself right at home and we are treated to lots of binkies. I'm sure he's stoked that he's finally in a clean environment with plenty of room to run!


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome, Captain!
You are a handsome fellow! Glad you have a new home with wonderful bunny loving, caring parents! Hope to hear more about your new life & home!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## JBun (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome to RO! It's so great you've taken in this poor bun and that he is now in a loving and caring home. Seeing his poor legs just makes me so sad for him  But being all flopped out at least means he is feeling pretty comfortable despite it.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

What a cute little fellow, hope his legs get better real soon. As Jenny says, he must be pretty comfortable splayed out like that and safe now that he has someone who cares for him. Look forward to seeing more pics of Captain, cute name


----------



## Yurusumaji (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks so much, everyone! Captain doesn't seem to notice that he has boo-boos. He still sits up on his hind legs, he runs, he jumps, he binkies. He does it all! He actually splayed out right in the middle of the floor within his first few hours of being home and it was the best feeling ever knowing that he was comfortable enough to relax in our home. He is such a sweet boy and we adore him.


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 21, 2014)

He is so cute!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 22, 2014)

Glad to hear he's in a great forever home.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so glad that you guys got Captain and now he is in a safe secure place where he will never have to worry about living in a pet carrier, or his own filth. I sincerely hope that there is a special place in hell for people that treat animals the way your baby was treated. 

He looks like he's happy and secure with you guys and that is great in light of the way he was treated. I hope all the damage to his skin and fur will heal. Did the league give you guys any medicine or any creme to put on his legs to aid in healing? 
or they just want it to heal on it's own?

Stories like this make me feel better about these poor bunnies that had a hard start in life, but with Captain hooking up with you we know that his life is going to be on an uphill swing for the better and from here he will have the best treatment and more love then he can handle!

Give that baby some nose rubs for me!

Vanessa


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 4, 2014)

Poor baby. Though I'm glad you've opened your home to him, he looks happy now.  Love his markings as well! Handsome boy.


----------



## ellugnor (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh my goodness he's so adorable! I hope he gets better soon! Very heartwarming to see him so happy and still optimistic about life!


----------

